# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > گفتگو: اسلاید شو برای دانلود

## fakhravari

با سلام
دیدم خیلی دوستان دارن دنبال اسلاید شو میگردند  منم تا جایی که *بلدم* چنتا اسلاید گیر اوردم و دستکاریشون کردم و گذاشتم برای *شما دوستان* 
یه پروژه ساده درست کنید و *Database_Config*  در آن بگذارید > دیتابیس و فایل کنفیگ.
خوشحال میشم دوستان این تاپیک رو به عنوان تاپیک *اسلاید شو* در نظر بگیرند و اسلاید شو ها رو به این تاپیک بیارن که هم صرفه  جویی بشه در تعداد پستها :قلب: 
http://mohamad-hoosein.persiangig.co...ase_Config.rar
_________
http://fakhravary.blogfa.com
_________
 
 

   

   

   

   

   


برای دریافت بر روی هر عکس کلیک کنید. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## fakhravari

با سلام
این اسلاید برای اخبار بکار میره که به صورت تکی و چند تایی کشویی رد میشن
  

اسلاید ها پایین برای نمایش کتابها بیشتر بکار میرن که اندازه عکسها میتوانید در اسلاید ها ببنید

----------


## lida2010

ممنون از آموزشتون
واقعا مفید بود فقط اگه امکان داره درباره کدها توضیح بدید.
ضمنا اگه من بخام از این اسلایدها توی سایتم استفاده کنم چیکار کنم؟میشه یه جورایی dll ساخت؟

----------


## fakhravari

> ممنون از آموزشتون
> واقعا مفید بود فقط اگه امکان داره درباره کدها توضیح بدید.
> ضمنا اگه من بخام از این اسلایدها توی سایتم استفاده کنم چیکار کنم؟میشه یه جورایی dll ساخت؟


با سلام
دوستان اگر امکانش هست فقط از اسلاید شو استفاده کنید و سوال جواب نکنید . از دکمه تشکر استفاده کنید تا پستها شلوغ نشوند.
چون این قالبها اماده است و باید js/css یاد بگیرید.
قالب این اسلایدها جوری هستند که به راحتی میتوانید داینامیک کنید.
اسلاید های دیگر به زودی  :بوس:

----------


## hamid_shrk

> ممنون از آموزشتون
> واقعا مفید بود فقط اگه امکان داره درباره کدها توضیح بدید.
> ضمنا اگه من بخام از این اسلایدها توی سایتم استفاده کنم چیکار کنم؟میشه یه جورایی dll ساخت؟


 کافیه فایل های Js رو به پروژتون به همون ترتیبی که تو sample هست اضافه کنید ، CSS رو هم همچنین.
بعد قسمت Html رو کپی کنید،حالا با توجه به قالبتون سایز هارو تو CSS و گاهی هم تو جاوا اسکریپت تغییر بدید.
جزئی تر کمک خواستین در خدمت هستم ، البته تو یک تاپیک جدید.

----------


## Saman Hashemi

> دوست عزیز تاپیک خوبیه البته اگه فقط کپی نباشه و بررسی کنی مثلا با این مرورگر سازگار یا این مشکلات داره در ضمن منبع مطالب بذارید تا دوستان به منبع اصلی هم دسترسی داشته باشن...!


EasySlider یک اسلایدر پر کاربرد و ساده است که به راحتی میتوان داینامیکش کرد...!
مشکلات :در بعضی نسخه با عوض کردن Direction و Float دیگر اسلایدر کار نمیکند،امکان نمایش متن به صورت پیش فرض ندارد
مزایا:سازگاری با بیشتر مرورگرها،سادگی،رایگان
دمو:نوع 1،نوع 2،نوع 3
آشنایی با تنظیمات
سایت سازنده
لینک دانلود نسخه 1.7

----------


## ParsaNM

دوستان روش دايناميک کردن رو ميشه يه توضيحي بدين ... مي خوام يک دايرکتوري داشته باشم که هر چي عکس توش هست نمايش داده بشه ...!
اصلا اين امکان داره ؟

----------


## fakhravari

با سلام بله امکان پذیره.
کد به این صورت
    protected void Button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
    {
        string path = Server.MapPath(@"..\1\img\");
        string[] files = System.IO.Directory.GetFiles(path);
        string tags="";
        foreach (string f in files)
        {
            string ff = System.IO.Path.GetFileName(f);
            tags += "<img width='220' height='114' src='../1/img/{0}'/>\n";
            tags = string.Format(tags, ff);
        }
        Literal1.Text = tags;
    }
    <asp:Button ID="Button1" runat="server" onclick="Button1_Click" Text="Button" />
    <asp:Literal ID="Literal1" runat="server"></asp:Literal>
فقط روی افکتش کار میکنم.

----------


## ParsaNM

دوست عزيز ممنون ...
من کد شما رو تو سيستم جايگزين کردم و در ضمن 2 تا کليد راست و چپ رو برداشتم چون تو سايتم جايي براشون ندارم ... ولي فکر ميکنم کد خيلي قشنگي نشد ..
ميشه لطفا خودت کد تکميل شده رو بدون کليدهاي راست و چپ اصلاح کني .. ممنون

----------


## fakhravari

با سلام
در این اسلاید مواردی که با کادر زرد رنگ مشخص کردم امکانات این اسلاید است . :بوس: 
برای دریافت روی عکس کلیک کنید

----------


## fakhravari

با سلام
در این اسلاید مواردی که با کادر قرمز رنگ مشخص کردم امکانات این اسلاید است . :بوس: 
برای دریافت روی عکس کلیک کنید 2 اسلاید

----------


## fakhravari

برای دریافت روی عکس کلیک کنید

----------


## NIUSHA_KH

سلام
من مشکلی دارم و اون اینه که میخوام عکسها اتوماتیک عوض بشن و نه با کلیک کاربر!
ضمنا فقط اسلاید شو ساده میخوام بون  هیچ افکتی
ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## EnKamran

خوب اسلایدشو دقیقا همین کار رو برای شما انجام میده اصلا دلیل این که اسمش اسلایدشو هست همینه، نمایش به صورا اسلایدی.
اسلایدشو ساده هم خوب یکم کدها رو عوض کن و چیزایی که نمی خوای رو حذف کن از همین اسلایدشوها، اگر هم یک کار آماده و راحت می خوای خوب سرچ کن پیدا می کنی.

----------


## z_software

سلام دوستان 
ممنون از اسلاید شو های خوبتون و همچنین توضیحات مفیدتون .
ببخشید میخواستم ببینم کسی همچین اسلاید شویی سراغ داره ؟ 33971-m.jpg پایین صفحه را میگم ، محصولاتش را مه نمایش داده .

بازم مرسی و تشکر

----------


## fakhravari

اسلاید جدید
یه پلیر و یه اسلاید تبلیغاتی > برای دریافت کلیک کنید روی عکس
مدا پلیر MP4

----------


## nasr

بنده نیاز به یه اسلاید شو شبیه به این سایت دارم
http://www.ikid.ir/

ممنون

----------


## fakhravari

برای دریافت بر روی عکس کلیک کنید امکانات را بر روی عکس مشخص کرده ام

----------


## ramin149

> با سلام بله امکان پذیره.
> کد به این صورت
>     protected void Button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
>     {
>         string path = Server.MapPath(@"..\1\img\");
>         string[] files = System.IO.Directory.GetFiles(path);
>         string tags="";
>         foreach (string f in files)
>         {
> ...


به جای کد بالا بهتره از reapeter استفاده کنید . خیلی بهتراز روش بالا

----------


## Rohollaes

سلام دوستان . اینم سایتی که هرچی slide show فکر کنی توش پیدا میشه
http://www.htmldrive.net

----------


## hasty0087

سلام
آقای فخر آوری این اسلاید شو موجود رد این اسلاید رو هر کاریسش می کنم باز خطا می ده، لطفا شما که در این کار متبحرید، یه نگاهی بندازید ببینید مشکلش چیه؟
ممنون. اسلاید شو دوم مد نظرمه
http://www.htmldrive.net/items/demo/...nsition-Plugin

----------


## fakhravari

برای  دریافت روی عکس کلیک کنید

----------


## setareh2013

> با سلام
> این اسلاید برای اخبار بکار میره که به صورت تکی و چند تایی کشویی رد میشن
>   
> 
> اسلاید ها پایین برای نمایش کتابها بیشتر بکار میرن که اندازه عکسها میتوانید در اسلاید ها ببنید


با سلام 
من هر کدوم از فایل ها رو اجرا می کنم این خطا رو میده
*The connection name 'DatabaseConnectionString1' was not found in the applications configuration or the connection string is empty.* 

دیتابیس رو داخل فایل قرار ندادین ؟

----------


## fakhravari

> با سلام 
> من هر کدوم از فایل ها رو اجرا می کنم این خطا رو میده
> *The connection name 'DatabaseConnectionString1' was not found in the applications configuration or the connection string is empty.* 
> 
> دیتابیس رو داخل فایل قرار ندادین ؟


در پست اول است دیتابیس

----------


## roozbehgame19

ببخشيد ميدونم اين تايپك قدميه ولی اگه ميشه‌بگيد چه كدی رو تو قسمت Body قرار بايد بدم؟ و اينكه عكسهای Close و... رو بعد از آپلـود كجا بايد قرار بدم؟

باتشكـر

----------


## matin91

سلام من دانلود کردم ولی بلد نیستم چطوری استفاده کنم هیچ جا هم توضیح ندادین لطفا واضح تر بفرمایید چطوری استفاده کنیم.با تشکر

----------


## fakhravari

خلی ساده است.
هر اسلاید Body  تا / بستشو دنبال کنید .
فایلها اسلاید که میشه js  , css را به پروژه خود ببرید

----------


## ja.softeng

> با سلام
> در این اسلاید مواردی که با کادر زرد رنگ مشخص کردم امکانات این اسلاید است .
> برای دریافت روی عکس کلیک کنید


با سلام دوست عزیز
چطوری میشه این اسلاید شو را متحرک کرد که منتظر کلیک کاربر نباشه
میدونم که باید jquery را دستکاری کرد ولی نمیدونم کدام کد رو

----------


## fakhravari

اطلاعات دقیقی ندارم.
این قالب را در تالار 
https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay.php?161-jQuery
https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay...8Web-Design%29
 سوال کنید بهتر جواب میگیرید.

----------


## fakhravari

یکی از پرکاربرد ترین اسلاید جهت  تبلیغات     مثل سمت راست بالای سایت
*برای دریافت روی عکس کلیک کنید*

----------


## fakhravari

*با سلام
*چنتا اسلاید قشنگ و کاربردی .
	برای دریافت روی عکس کلیک کنید.

----------


## AmirGhasemi

سلام و ممنون از جناب فخرآوري
يه نكته كوجك جهت عرض وجود بنده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
دوستان معمولا در استفاده از اسلايد شوها تا جاي امكان از ديتابيس استفاده نيم شود به روش ادرس دهي مستقيم استاتيك استفاده كنيد بهتر است تا لود صفحه اول وب سايت شما كندتر نشود! اگر ديكگه واقعا استفاده از فرم هاي داناميك نياز بود به فراخواني از ديتابيس رجوع شود
تشكر دوباره از جناب فخر آوري با حوصله فراوان ايشان

----------


## fakhravari

> سلام و ممنون از جناب فخرآوري
> يه نكته كوجك جهت عرض وجود بنده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> دوستان معمولا در استفاده از اسلايد شوها تا جاي امكان از ديتابيس استفاده نيم شود به روش ادرس دهي مستقيم استاتيك استفاده كنيد بهتر است تا لود صفحه اول وب سايت شما كندتر نشود! اگر ديكگه واقعا استفاده از فرم هاي داناميك نياز بود به فراخواني از ديتابيس رجوع شود
> تشكر دوباره از جناب فخر آوري با حوصله فراوان ايشان


 استاتیک که اصلا پیشنهاد نمیشه.
کلیه اسلاید های بالا داینامیک هستند و به راحتی قابل اجرا هستند.
دوستان اصلا نگران سرعت نباشید.
من خیلی شنیدم که میگن خواندن از بانک سرعت کم میکنه ولی اینو در نظر داشته باشید همه این حرفا توی ایران بحث میشه چون سرعت اینترنتشون کم .

----------


## alia.n

> یکی از پرکاربرد ترین اسلاید جهت  تبلیغات     مثل سمت راست بالای سایت
> *برای دریافت روی عکس کلیک کنید*


سلام اقای فخرآوری عزیز من این اسلاید شو رو توی سایتم قرار دادم  اما وقتی با موس روش میرم و باز میشه منویی که توی صفحه وجود داره ازبین نمیره مانند شکل زیر میشه

1233png.png
این هم منو
menu_Horizontal Subnav.zip

----------


## fakhravari

با سلام
این ببنید http://www.fakhravary.somee.com
شما عکسی بزارید دیگر منو زیری نمایش نمیده.
    <script type="text/javascript" language="javascript">
        $(function () {
            $('body').peelback({
                adImage: 'AfDanload_files/assets/11.png',
                peelImage: 'AfDanload_files/assets/peel-image.png',
                clickURL: 'http://www.fakhravary.somee.com/',
                smallSize: 50,
                bigSize: 300,
                gaTrack: true,
                gaLabel: '#1 Stegosaurus',
                autoAnimate: true
            });
        });
    </script>
---------------------------------------------------------
برای نمونه بر روی عکس پست ها کلیک کنید . اسلاید بالا نمایش میدهد .یا اینو ببینید
http://www.fakhravary.somee.com/Members_All.aspx

----------


## alia.n

> با سلام
> این ببنید http://www.fakhravary.somee.com
> شما عکسی بزارید دیگر منو زیری نمایش نمیده.
>     <script type="text/javascript" language="javascript">
>         $(function () {
>             $('body').peelback({
>                 adImage: 'AfDanload_files/assets/11.png',
>                 peelImage: 'AfDanload_files/assets/peel-image.png',
>                 clickURL: 'http://www.fakhravary.somee.com/',
> ...


سلام عکس هم گذاشتم بازهم همین جوریه!!!!!!!!!!!!! :افسرده:

----------


## fakhravari

> سلام عکس هم گذاشتم بازهم همین جوریه!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 نمیشه که نشه  :بامزه: 
این عکس منو نشون میده AfDanload_files/assets/11.png
اینم که اون برگ هست کنار میره AfDanload_files/assets/peel-image.png

----------


## alia.n

این هم عکس

1234.png

فکر کنم مشکل از منو باشه میشه خودتون منو و این اسلاید شو رو دریه پروژه امتحان کنید من هرچی دست کاری کردم اتفاقی نیافتاد شما استادتر هستید اگر زحمتشو بکشید ممنون میشم.

----------


## mina256

با سلام و خسته نباشید
من اسلاید شو شماره 3 را دانلود کردم ولی یک مشکل دارم چطوری سایز عکس را تنظیم کنم که در مرورگرهای مختلف متناسب  با اندازه صفحه تصویر به صورت خودکار تغییر اندازه دهد داخل خود کنترل عکس سایز عکس را هم تغییر دادم ولی تاثیری نداشت لطفا راهنمایی نمایید :متفکر:

----------


## fakhravari

> با سلام و خسته نباشید
> من اسلاید شو شماره 3 را دانلود کردم ولی یک مشکل دارم چطوری سایز عکس را تنظیم کنم که در مرورگرهای مختلف متناسب  با اندازه صفحه تصویر به صورت خودکار تغییر اندازه دهد داخل خود کنترل عکس سایز عکس را هم تغییر دادم ولی تاثیری نداشت لطفا راهنمایی نمایید


با سلام
در مورد  شماره 3 میتونید تغیر سایز بدید مثال در این سایت گزاشتم.
http://itnevisan.com/Show/Default.as...0Open%20Sourse
شما باید عکس متناسب یا اندازه اسلاید در نظر بیرید *عکس های بزرگ زوم میشه* 
اندازه قالب اسلاید در CSS ها قابل تنظیم

----------


## ghoghnoose

با سلام 
من از اسلاید شو های شما استفاده می کنم و عکس ها رو از بانک بارگزاری می کنم و مشکل اینه که عکس ها رو نشان نمی دهد و آدرس فیلد  رو هم اصلاح کردم   و من آدرس عکس رو به طور کامل در بانک ذخیره نموده ام .
و کلیه تگ های اسکریپ و css رو در بالا تعریف نموده ام .


```
<link href="nivo-slider.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />

    <link href="style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />

    <script src="script/jquery-1.4.3.min.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
    <script src="script/jquery.nivo.slider.pack.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
    

     
     <script type="text/javascript">
         $(window).load(function () {
             $('#slider').nivoSlider({ directionNavHide: false });
         });
    </script>
```


  <div id="wrapper">
        <div id="slider-wrapper">
            <div id="slider" class="nivoSlider">
        <asp:Repeater ID="Repeater1" runat="server" DataSourceID="SqlDataSource1">
<ItemTemplate>
<img src='<%# Eval("url","{0}") %>'   />
</ItemTemplate>
</asp:Repeater>
            </div>         
        </div>
</div>
        <asp:SqlDataSource ID="SqlDataSource1" runat="server" 
            ConnectionString="<%$ ConnectionStrings:ConnectionString %>" 
            SelectCommand="SELECT  top(3) * FROM [slideshow]"></asp:SqlDataSource>
          </div>

----------


## RIG000

با سلام 
و خسته نباشید.
دوستان این مثال ها همگی برنامه هستند به طور کامل برای اینکه ما بتونیم عکس هامونو تو سایت خودمون اسلاید شو کنیم چگونه این تغییرات رو توش اعمال کنیم.؟
فکر میکنم یه آموزش تصویری واسه انجام اینکار خیلی کمک میکنه من و دوستان رو که دقیق نمیدونن چگونه کدوم قسمت هارو به پروژه خودشون اضافه کنن. 
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید مارو.

----------


## fakhravari

در بانک چه ادرسی دارید مثال بزنید.
اگر با ریشه دارید  ~  
  باید با substring اونو حذف کنید .

----------


## ghoghnoose

> در بانک چه ادرسی دارید مثال بزنید.
> اگر با ریشه دارید  ~  
>   باید با substring اونو حذف کنید .


سلام  با ریشه است مانند زیر 


```
~/upload/slideshow/1.png
```

 و 
substring  رو هم که حذف می کنم فرقی نمیکنه بازم عکس رو نشون نمیده ولی زمانی که runat=server رو که اضافه می کنم به img فقط عکس آخر رو بهم نشون میده .
با تشکر از کمکتون

----------


## fakhravari

شما نیاز به 
upload/slideshow/1.png

دارید یعنی از ابتدا باید 2 حرف بزنید.
دقت کنید صفحه درخواستی باید در root باید و عکس ها هم در پوشه 
upload/slideshow

----------


## ghoghnoose

سلام 
دو حرف رو چه جوری باید کم کنم .
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## fakhravari

مثال
<img src='<%# Eval("Img", "Img/Img_Topik/{0}").Substring(0,5)  %>' width="400" height="180" />
که برای 2 حرف اول به صورت زیر

string adress = "~/upload/image/test.jpg";

            string tmp = adress.Substring(2, adress.Length - 2);
در HMTL
 <img src='<%# Eval("Img", "Img/Img_Topik/{0}").Substring(2, Eval("Img").ToString().Length - 2) %>'

----------


## hamid_0341

این اسلایدرو فک کنم همه ندیده باشین 

  اینم دموش http://thiagosf.net/projects/jquery/skitter/
اینم لینک دانلود 
https://github.com/thiagosf/SkitterS...zipball/master

----------


## hamid_0341

60 تا اسلایدر حرفه ای دنیا 
http://www.freshdesignweb.com/80jque...-tutorial.html

----------


## kahrizak

ممنون از زحمتت

*ولی هیچ کدومش به اندازه کافی مناسب نیست*
بچه های جاوا کار انتظار میره حداقل یه کد ساده سلاید شو   را با کوتاه ترین کد نوشته بشه. 
به نظرمن علاقه کمتری در کد نویسی جاوا نسبت به برنامه نویسان دارید

----------


## fakhravari

> ممنون از زحمتت
> 
> *ولی هیچ کدومش به اندازه کافی مناسب نیست*
> بچه های جاوا کار انتظار میره حداقل یه کد ساده سلاید شو   را با کوتاه ترین کد نوشته بشه. 
> به نظرمن علاقه کمتری در کد نویسی جاوا نسبت به برنامه نویسان دارید


یعنی شما خیلی حرفه ای هستید که این اسلاید ها برای شما چیزی نیست ؟

----------


## mostafa_tak2000

> *با سلام
> *چنتا اسلاید قشنگ و کاربردی .
> 	برای دریافت روی عکس کلیک کنید.


سلام دوست عزیز - این اسلاید شو خیلی کمکم کرد فقط یه سوال داشتم و این هست که من تعداد خیلی زیادی تصویر در بانک دارم و می خوام که مثلا 10 تا 10 تا نمایش بده و وقتی 10 تای اولی تمام شد دکمه صفحه بعد را انتخاب کردم بره و 10  تای بعدی را نمایش بده
با تشکر

----------


## fakhravari

میتونید یه ترکیبی درست کنید. با دستور row number در sql صفحه بندی کنید.
تعداد رکورد ها را تقسیم بر 10 کنید تعداد صفحه هات بدست میان.
برای صفحه بندی فکر نکنم بشه مثل گرید اینو درست کرد. ولی ترکیبی با query string پیجینگش کرد.

----------


## mahtab kf

> برای دریافت روی عکس کلیک کنید


 میشه در مورد کدها نیز توضیح بدهید؟ ممنون

----------


## fahmari

> با سلام
> دوستان اگر امکانش هست فقط از اسلاید شو استفاده کنید و سوال جواب نکنید . از دکمه تشکر استفاده کنید تا پستها شلوغ نشوند.
> چون این قالبها اماده است و باید js/css یاد بگیرید.
> قالب این اسلایدها جوری هستند که به راحتی میتوانید داینامیک کنید.
> اسلاید های دیگر به زودی


خب دوست عزیز برای استفاده از اسلایدشوها نیاز هست که توضیحاتی کنارش باشه. به نظرم اگه روش استفاده از این اسلایدشوها رو توضیح میدادین این تاپیک خیلی مفیدتر میشد چون کد اسلایدشوها رو از خیلی جاها میشه دریافت کرد. بازم ممنون

----------


## mahtab kf

> برای دریافت بر روی عکس کلیک کنید امکانات را بر روی عکس مشخص کرده ام


میشه لطفاٌ بگید تو آخرین نمونه از اسلاید خبر چطوری میتونم برای خبر لینک بزارم؟

----------


## fakhravari

استفاده از تگ های هایپرلینک یا <a

----------


## fahmari

> برای دریافت روی عکس کلیک کنید


من می خوام از این اسلایدشو توی پروژم استفاده کنم، فایل های .js و CSS و عکس ها رو به پروژم اضافه کردم کد صفحه Default رو هم توی پروژم کپی کردم ولی اینجا یه sqldatasource  هم داریم، یعنی باید یه پایگاه داده هم برای این اسلایدشو به پروژم اضافه کنم؟؟ این پایگاه چیا باید داشته باشه؟؟؟
میشه سریع راهنماییم کنید، من نیاز فوری دارم. آقای hamid_shrk گفتید اگه سوال داشته باشیم شما راهنماییمون می کنید، میــــــــــــــشه؟؟

----------


## vista2010

> من می خوام از این اسلایدشو توی پروژم استفاده کنم، فایل های .js و CSS و عکس ها رو به پروژم اضافه کردم کد صفحه Default رو هم توی پروژم کپی کردم ولی اینجا یه sqldatasource  هم داریم، یعنی باید یه پایگاه داده هم برای این اسلایدشو به پروژم اضافه کنم؟؟ این پایگاه چیا باید داشته باشه؟؟؟
> میشه سریع راهنماییم کنید، من نیاز فوری دارم. آقای hamid_shrk گفتید اگه سوال داشته باشیم شما راهنماییمون می کنید، میــــــــــــــشه؟؟



سلام
پایگاه داده و فایل کانفیگ رو باید از پست اول،دانلود کنید...

----------


## fahmari

> سلام
> پایگاه داده و فایل کانفیگ رو باید از پست اول،دانلود کنید...


معذرت می خوام من پایگاه داده و فایل کانفیگ رو دانلود و به پروژم اضافه کردم ولی خطای زیر رو میده :
*An attempt to attach an auto-named database for file  C:\Users\Public\Documents\FATEMEH\Proje\Hoonaam\Ho  onaam\App_Data\Database.mdf  failed. A database with the same name exists, or specified file cannot  be opened, or it is located on UNC share.*

----------


## fahmari

سری بعد که اجرا کردم یه خطای دیگه داد :
*A connection was successfully established with the server,  but then an error occurred during the login process. (provider: Named  Pipes Provider, error: 0 - No process is on the other end of the pipe.)*

:(

----------


## fakhravari

اگر دیتابیس اجرا نمیشه مشکلی نیست.
یک دیتابیس جدید بسازید و یک جدول به به گرید مربوطه بایند کنید.

----------


## fahmari

> اگر دیتابیس اجرا نمیشه مشکلی نیست.
> یک دیتابیس جدید بسازید و یک جدول به به گرید مربوطه بایند کنید.


خب جدول چه فیلدهایی باید داشته باشه؟ اصلن کار دیتابیس اینجا چیه؟!

----------


## maryammashkani

سلام.واقعا ممنون.خسته نباشی.چون دیتابیس این اسلاید شوها با اکسسه من بهشون دستیابی ندارم چطوری دیتابیس اونا رو تو sql ایجاد کنم

----------


## fakhravari

> خب جدول چه فیلدهایی باید داشته باشه؟ اصلن کار دیتابیس اینجا چیه؟!


دوست عزیز کار دیتابیس میتونه چی باشه؟
هر فیلدی که توی اسلاید شو قرار فراخونی شود . در حد ادرس عکی + توضیحات

----------


## fakhravari

> سلام.واقعا ممنون.خسته نباشی.چون دیتابیس این اسلاید شوها با اکسسه من بهشون دستیابی ندارم چطوری دیتابیس اونا رو تو sql ایجاد کنم


 دیتابیس sql

----------


## fahmari

> دوست عزیز کار دیتابیس میتونه چی باشه؟
> هر فیلدی که توی اسلاید شو قرار فراخونی شود . در حد ادرس عکی + توضیحات


ممنون. من دیتابیس رو اضافه کردم الان هیچ خطایی نمیده ولی فقط عکس اول رو نشون میده و وقتی هم روش کلیک می کنم خطای زیر رو میده:

*The resource cannot be found.*

مشکل چیه؟؟ :(

----------


## maryammashkani

> دیتابیس sql


لطفا میشه بگین وقتی یک جدول رو ساختم چه جوری وصل کنم به برنامه

----------


## fakhravari

> ممنون. من دیتابیس رو اضافه کردم الان هیچ خطایی نمیده ولی فقط عکس اول رو نشون میده و وقتی هم روش کلیک می کنم خطای زیر رو میده:
> 
> *The resource cannot be found.*
> 
> مشکل چیه؟؟ :(


صفحه را set start page کنید.

----------


## fahmari

> صفحه را set start page کنید.


من اسلایدشو رو توی masterpage ام قرار دادم، چون قراره تو همه صفحات تکرار بشه.
masterpage  رو set start page  کنم ؟؟!!!

----------


## moferferi

سلام 
اسلایدری شبیه این سایت سراغ دارین
http://joomlatemplates.youjoomla.info/youretro/

----------


## rezayeman

یه اسلاید شوی جدید بدون استفاده از بانک و خیلی ساده 

امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد

----------


## saeed31641

> برای دریافت روی عکس کلیک کنید


ایت اسلاید در مستر پیج کار نمیکنه.علت چیه.عکس رو اصلا نشون نمیده هیچیشو

----------


## طبیب دل

با تشکر از آقای فخرآوری 
می خواستم خواهش کنم یکی از حرفه ای ها پیدا بشه و نحوه استفاده از این اسلاید شو ها رو قدم به قدم برای تازه کار ها توضیح بده (خودم میگم) و مخصوصا اگر بخواهیم عکسها رو از بانک  بخونیم چه جوری میشه ای کار رو انجام داد
با تشکر

----------


## fakhravari

عزیز دل قدیم به قدم نداره.
من هر کدوم جدا گذاشتم در یه فایل .
------------------------------------------------
این ها را دانلود و در پروژه خود بزارید و یک دیتاسورس به اون وصل کنید. فکر نکنم کار سختی باشه.
چون در حد وصل کردن دیتاسورس به یک گرید که دیگه اسون ترین قدم در وب

----------


## طبیب دل

آقا من دیتابیس اضافه کردم و فایل web.config هم اضافه کردم ولی موقع اجرا باز هم خطا میده 
چی کار کنم؟

----------


## fakhravari

ای خدا.
عکس خطا بزا یه چیزی از خطا بزار بفهمم چی شده

----------


## طبیب دل

> ای خدا.
> عکس خطا بزا یه چیزی از خطا بزار بفهمم چی شده


سلام بر استاد اعظم آقای فخراوری
مشکل قبلیم تقریبا حل شد 
اگه میشه بگید چطوری میتونم اسلاید زیر رو که تو صفحه دوم گذاشتید به جای اینکه عمودی نمایش بده به صورت افقی نمایش بده
با تشکر

----------


## طبیب دل

ببخشید آقای فخراوری برای نمایش عکسها کد زیر رو نوشتم 


```
<img src='<%#Eval("picNews")%> alt='<%# Eval("titleNews")%>' />
```

ولی باز هم نشون نمیده چی کار کنم؟

----------


## vakil66

سلام و خسته نباشید بابت زحماتتون
منم مثل چندتا از دوستان آماتور هستم :خجالت: 
اگه لطف کنید آموزش تصویری قدم به قدم گذاشتن اسلاید شوهایی که لطف کردین گذاشتین رو بگید ممنون میشم

----------


## fakhravari

> ببخشید آقای فخراوری برای نمایش عکسها کد زیر رو نوشتم 
> 
> 
> ```
> <img src='<%#Eval("picNews")%> alt='<%# Eval("titleNews")%>' />
> ```
> 
> ولی باز هم نشون نمیده چی کار کنم؟


به این ادرس دهی دقت کنید.
 <asp:Repeater ID="Repeater1" runat="server" DataSourceID="SqlDataSource2">
<ItemTemplate>
<img src='<%# Eval("img","img/{0}") %>' />
</ItemTemplate>
</asp:Repeater>
<img src='<%# Eval("img","img/{0}") %>' /> 
img/{0} این فیلد کاربرد پوشه داره img
Eval("img", کاربرد فیلد جدول داره

----------


## fakhravari

> سلام و خسته نباشید بابت زحماتتون
> منم مثل چندتا از دوستان آماتور هستم
> اگه لطف کنید آموزش تصویری قدم به قدم گذاشتن اسلاید شوهایی که لطف کردین گذاشتین رو بگید ممنون میشم


نیازی به دانستن نحوه ساخت که شما ندارید.
سمپل ها را دانلود و بسته به اسلاید یک جدول بهش وصل کنید یک دیتاسورس ساده.

----------


## saeed_sho

امکانش هست که اسلایدر یه سایتو دانلود کرد؟ مثلا با فایرباگ

----------


## fakhravari

اسلاید تبلیغاتی 
 	برای دریافت روی عکس کلیک کنید

----------


## s.hoseinpoor

آقا من این اسلاید شو رو تو یه صفحه میندازم جواب نمیده. عکسا نشون نمیده فقط وقتی کار می کنه که تو یه صفحه خالی باشه... وقتی تو مستر پیچ یا یه صفحه طراحی شده قرار میدم اصلا هیچی نشون نمیده

----------


## s.hoseinpoor

چیکار کنم؟!!! موندم. بدجوریم لازم دارم

----------


## fakhravari

در کل
باید ادرس عکس در فایل default چک کنی.
ببینی همچین ادرسی + عکسی داری اصلا!

----------


## s.hoseinpoor

گفتم که تو پروژه خودمم وقتی تو یه صفحه خالی میزارم عکسا رو نشون میده ولی وقتی تو قالبی که طراحی قرار دادم نشون نمیده. هردو شونم ته یه محل هستن

----------


## meisam3322

دوست عزیز محل فراخوانی فایل Jquery شما در چه صفحه ای انجام میشه ؟

----------


## meisam3322

این هم یه slideshow ساده ، که  بدون کمک گرفتن از فایل های سنگین plugin ها ، استفاده میشه .

simple Slideshow.rar

----------


## s.hoseinpoor

در همون صفحه ای که کد اسلاید ها قرار داره

----------


## fakhravari

احتمال زیاد چون js هم ورژن داری از کار افتادن.
مثلا jquery.min.js - jquery-ui.min.js 
باید از هر کدوم یکی تو صفحه باشن.

----------


## s.hoseinpoor

اما من از همون فایلی استفاده کردم که شما برای دانلود گذاشتین و تغییری هم درش ندادم

----------


## s.hoseinpoor

> این هم یه slideshow ساده ، که  بدون کمک گرفتن از فایل های سنگین plugin ها ، استفاده میشه .
> 
> simple Slideshow.rar


خب میشه برای اینم یه بخش ایجاد کرد که همراه عکس توضیحی هم روش نشون بده.مثل اسلایدای اقای فخراوری؟
بعدم میخوام اینو دینامیکش کنم. حالا با ریپیتر یا هرچی که بشه

----------


## r_s1389@yahoo.com

> نیازی به دانستن نحوه ساخت که شما ندارید.
> سمپل ها را دانلود و بسته به اسلاید یک جدول بهش وصل کنید یک دیتاسورس ساده.


 سلام
خسته نباشید 
میشه یکم در این مورد یکم توضیح بدید
والله حقیقتش من میخوام با همین کد های اسلاید شو عکس ها رو در گرید نمایش بدم که اطلاعات رو از پایگاه داده بخونه

----------


## royali65

سلام بهتر نبود به جای گذاشتن این همه اسلایدشو لا اقل یک بار طرز استفاده اون ها رو میگفتید؟؟؟؟

----------


## fahmari

> سلام بهتر نبود به جای گذاشتن این همه اسلایدشو لا اقل یک بار طرز استفاده اون ها رو میگفتید؟؟؟؟


احسنت. از اول این تاپیک خیلیا اینو گفتن ولی انگار ایشون فقط دوست دارن اسلایدشوها رو اینجا بذارن! این اسلایدشوها و حتی بیشتر از اینها رو میشه به راحتی با یه جستجو پیدا کرد.

----------


## masoomeh001

سلام 
من ی اسلاید شو دارم که داینامیک هستش، میخوام وقتی روی هر عکسش کلیک کنموارد صفحه خاصی بشه! هر کاری میکنم نمیشه!! 
خواهشن کمکم کنید

----------


## vahid7811

جالب بود ممنون

----------


## kafinetetaha

واقعا دستت درد نکنه جناب فخاوری با این پست پرمحتوا 
من یه مشکل دارم در مثال 6  میخوام وقتی موس رو عکس بردم زوم شه نه با کلیک کجاشو باید تغییر بدم؟

----------


## kafinetetaha

سلام دوستان من سوال پرسیدم که در مثال 6 بجای کلیک وقتی ماوس رو بردم رو عکس زوم شه باید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## a1370a

یه اسلاید شو خبری میخوام مثل سایت یاهو اگه کسی داره میشه بزاره؟؟؟

----------


## vista2010

سلام
ازهراسلايد شويي كه استفاده ميكنم،بخوبي به بانك وصل ميشه..اما بمحض اينكه تو كوئري مربوط به ركوردهاي اون اسلايدشو ،شرط بذارم،ديگه عكسهارونشون نميده..چرا؟؟؟
مثلا اگر بگم select pic from tbname،همه عكسهارو بدون مشكل،نشون ميده..اما اگر بگم select pic from tbname where uid=7 ،ديگه عكسهارونشون نميده...

----------


## a1370a

موقع اجرا عکس ها رو نشون نمیـده!!!  :ناراحت:  :افسرده:

----------


## fakhravari

> احسنت. از اول این تاپیک خیلیا اینو گفتن ولی انگار ایشون فقط دوست دارن اسلایدشوها رو اینجا بذارن! این اسلایدشوها و حتی بیشتر از اینها رو میشه به راحتی با یه جستجو پیدا کرد.


عزيز دل برادر ساخت اسلايد شو به اين آسوني ها نيست.
600صتا  :بامزه:  خط كدjqury بايد به هم بزني ببيني چي ميشه.
-----------------------------
اي دوستان بلدن چنتا معرفي كنن :بامزه:

----------


## mahsa.admin

با سلام وتشکر از اقای فخراوری 
من اکثرا اسلاید شو ها رو تست کردم عالی هستن فقط یک مشکل دارم نتونستم دوتا از اینها رو تو یک صفحه استفاده کنم یکیشون کار نمیکنه یعنی باید تگ  مثلا 
<scriptsrc="js/cufon-yui.js"type="text/javascript"></script> 
که در ابتدای ساخت هر اسلاید شو نوشته شده رو پاک کنم تا اون یکی اسلاید کار کنه در واقع همزمان هر دوتا کار نمیکنه نمیدونم چه خللی تو کار هم ایجاد میکنن

----------


## sadeghpa80

> برای دریافت روی عکس کلیک کنید


سلام من می خوام از این اسلاید شو استفاده کنم اما نمی خوام عکس ها رو از تو دیتابیس بخونه می خوام آدرس بدم از یه فولدری توی روت سایت بره بخونه چی کار کنم ممنون

----------


## okpnz1

سلام خسته نباشید من جنتا از اسلاید شوهارو دانلود کردم ولی تو همون کدای خودتونم عکسارو نمایش نمیده 
من می خوام رو هر عکس که کلیک می کنم زوم شه رو اون همچین اسلاید شویی دارم ولی طریقه ادرس دهیش درست نیس ممنون می شم اگه درباره ریپیتر کمی توضیح بدین

----------


## fakhravari

دوستان شما پرو›ه دانلود كنيد.
يه جدول بهش وصل كنيد با ديتاسورس.
مسير عكس ها درست كنيد + اسم عكس ها در ديتابيس  :چشمک:

----------


## skmr_ae

سلام
اقای فخراوری چکار کنم که اسلاید شماره 21( موقع دانلود اسمش 21 هست)(اسلایدی که چند تا کلید عمودی هست عکس ها کشویی میان)
بدون کایک موس اتوماتیک عوض بشه و کار کنه؟
و در مو.رد دومش که لینک داره چکار کنم عکس هم باشه یا روی عکس کلیک کنه به صفحه مربوطه بره(برا اخبار)
خواهش می کنم راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## fakhravari

> سلام
> اقای فخراوری چکار کنم که اسلاید شماره 21( موقع دانلود اسمش 21 هست)(اسلایدی که چند تا کلید عمودی هست عکس ها کشویی میان)
> بدون کایک موس اتوماتیک عوض بشه و کار کنه؟
> و در مو.رد دومش که لینک داره چکار کنم عکس هم باشه یا روی عکس کلیک کنه به صفحه مربوطه بره(برا اخبار)
> خواهش می کنم راهنمایی بفرمایید


کد html برسی کنید اگه توی تنظیماتش auto بود که میشخ وگر نه ...
در مورد لینک هم میتونید با یک تگ a بر روی عکس link بزارید.

----------


## amin750

یکی از بهترین اسلاید شو ها wow slider هست
میتونید نرم افزار شو از اینجا دانلود کنید
http://wowslider.com

----------


## skmr_ae

سلام
آقای فخر اوری من اسلاید شماره 17 رو میخوام استفاده کنم
کدهام اینه


<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head runat="server">
    <title></title>
       		<script src="js/jquery.min.js"></script>
		<script src="js/liteaccordion.jquery.js"></script>
		<script>
		    // liteAccordion demos
		    $('#one').liteAccordion({
		        onActivate: function () {
		            this.find('figcaption').fadeOut();
		        },
		        slideCallback: function () {
		            this.find('figcaption').fadeIn();
		        },
		        autoPlay: true,
		        pauseOnHover: true,
		        theme: 'dark',
		        rounded: true,
		        enumerateSlides: true
		    }).find('figcaption:first').show();
		    $('#two').liteAccordion();
		    $('#three').liteAccordion({ theme: 'dark', containerWidth: 600, containerHeight: 200, slideSpeed: 600, firstSlide: 2 });
		</script>
</head>
<body>
    <form id="form1" runat="server">
    <div>

        <asp:SqlDataSource ID="SqlDataSource1" runat="server" 
            ConnectionString="<%$ ConnectionStrings:slideConnectionString %>" 
            SelectCommand="SELECT [id], [title], [img],[test] FROM [gallery]"></asp:SqlDataSource>
            <asp:Repeater ID="Repeater1" runat="server" DataSourceID="SqlDataSource1">
        <HeaderTemplate>
            <div id="one" class="accordion">
                <ol>
        </HeaderTemplate>
        <ItemTemplate>
            <li>
                <h2>
                    <span>
                        <%# Eval("title")%></span></h2>
                <div>
                    <figure>

        <img src='<%# Eval("img","../1/img/{0}") %>' alt='<%# Eval("test")%>' />
							<figcaption><%# Eval("title")%></figcaption>
        </figure>
                </div>
            </li>
        </ItemTemplate>
        <FooterTemplate>
            </ol>

            </div></FooterTemplate>
    </asp:Repeater>
    <hr />



    </form>
</body>
</html>

اما توی مرورگر عکس ها نشون نمیده این جوریه


چکار کنم؟
ممنون میشم بگید(لطفا)..

اینم جدولمه

id      title    img    test
-----------------------------
1	a	       1.JPG 	 x
2	b	1.JPG	  c
3	c	3.JPG	  v
4	d	4.JPG	   b

----------


## skmr_ae

سلام
آقای فخر اوری من اسلاید شماره 17 رو میخوام استفاده کنم
کدهام اینه


<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head runat="server">
    <title></title>
       		<script src="js/jquery.min.js"></script>
		<script src="js/liteaccordion.jquery.js"></script>
		<script>
		    // liteAccordion demos
		    $('#one').liteAccordion({
		        onActivate: function () {
		            this.find('figcaption').fadeOut();
		        },
		        slideCallback: function () {
		            this.find('figcaption').fadeIn();
		        },
		        autoPlay: true,
		        pauseOnHover: true,
		        theme: 'dark',
		        rounded: true,
		        enumerateSlides: true
		    }).find('figcaption:first').show();
		    $('#two').liteAccordion();
		    $('#three').liteAccordion({ theme: 'dark', containerWidth: 600, containerHeight: 200, slideSpeed: 600, firstSlide: 2 });
		</script>
</head>
<body>
    <form id="form1" runat="server">
    <div>
    
        <asp:SqlDataSource ID="SqlDataSource1" runat="server" 
            ConnectionString="<%$ ConnectionStrings:slideConnectionString %>" 
            SelectCommand="SELECT [id], [title], [img],[test] FROM [gallery]"></asp:SqlDataSource>
            <asp:Repeater ID="Repeater1" runat="server" DataSourceID="SqlDataSource1">
        <HeaderTemplate>
            <div id="one" class="accordion">
                <ol>
        </HeaderTemplate>
        <ItemTemplate>
            <li>
                <h2>
                    <span>
                        <%# Eval("title")%></span></h2>
                <div>
                    <figure>
 
        <img src='<%# Eval("img","../1/img/{0}") %>' alt='<%# Eval("test")%>' />
							<figcaption><%# Eval("title")%></figcaption>
        </figure>
                </div>
            </li>
        </ItemTemplate>
        <FooterTemplate>
            </ol>

            </div></FooterTemplate>
    </asp:Repeater>
    <hr />

 

    </form>
</body>
</html>

اما توی مرورگر عکس ها نشون نمیده این جوریه

1.jpg
چکار کنم؟
ممنون میشم بگید(لطفا)..

اینم جدولمه

id      title    img    test
-----------------------------
1	a	1.JPG	x
2	b	1.JPG	c
3	c	3.JPG	v
4	d	4.JPG	 b

----------


## okpnz1

> یکی از بهترین اسلاید شو ها wow slider هست
> میتونید نرم افزار شو از اینجا دانلود کنید
> http://wowslider.com


 سلام من این نرم افزارو داشتم ولی این نرم افزار ادرس سایتو میذاره پای اسلاید شما می دونید جطور میشه حذف کرد؟

----------


## fakhravari

> سلام
> آقای فخر اوری من اسلاید شماره 17 رو میخوام استفاده کنم
> کدهام اینه
> 
> اما توی مرورگر عکس ها نشون نمیده این جوریه
> 
> 1.jpg
> چکار کنم؟
> ممنون میشم بگید(لطفا)..
> ...


 آدرس عکس برسی کنید

----------


## skmr_ae

سلام
اقای فخراوری ببینید طبق عکس ها همچیز رو رعایت کردم
اما عکسی نشون نمیده
خواهش میکنم راهنمایی کنید
بشدت به این اسلاید نیاز دارم
ممنون
12.jpg
11.jpg
13.jpg

----------


## fakhravari

کد html میزاشتی

----------


## skmr_ae

> کد html میزاشتی


<body>
    <form id="form1" runat="server">
    <asp:SqlDataSource ID="SqlDataSource1" runat="server" 
        ConnectionString="<%$ ConnectionStrings:slideConnectionString %>" 
        SelectCommand="SELECT * FROM [gallery]"></asp:SqlDataSource>
    <asp:Repeater ID="Repeater1" runat="server" DataSourceID="SqlDataSource1">
        <HeaderTemplate>
            <div id="one" class="accordion">
                <ol>
        </HeaderTemplate>
        <ItemTemplate>
            <li>
                <h2>
                    <span>
                        <%# Eval("title")%></span></h2>
                          <a href="#">
                <div>
                    <figure>
 
        <img src='<%# Eval("img","../1/img/{0}") %>' alt='<%# Eval("test")%>' />
							<figcaption><%# Eval("title")%></figcaption>
        </figure>
                </div>
            </li>
        </ItemTemplate>
        <FooterTemplate>
            </ol>
            <noscript>
                <p>
                    Please enable JavaScript to get the full experience.</p>
            </noscript>
            </div></FooterTemplate>
    </asp:Repeater>
    <hr />
    <asp:Repeater ID="Repeater2" runat="server" DataSourceID="SqlDataSource1">
        <HeaderTemplate>
            <div id="two" class="accordion">
                <ol>
        </HeaderTemplate>
        <ItemTemplate>
            <li>
                <h2>
                    <span>
                        <%# Eval("title")%></span></h2>
                <div>
                    <h3>
                        <%# Eval("title")%></h3>
                    <p>
                        <%# Eval("title")%>
                        <a href="#">
                            <%# Eval("test")%></a>
                    </p>
                </div>
            </li>
        </ItemTemplate>
        <FooterTemplate>
            </ol>
            <noscript>
                <p>
                    Please enable JavaScript to get the full experience.</p>
            </noscript>
            </div></FooterTemplate>
    </asp:Repeater>
    <hr />
    <asp:Repeater ID="Repeater3" runat="server" DataSourceID="SqlDataSource1">
        <HeaderTemplate>
            <div id="three" class="accordion">
                <ol>
        </HeaderTemplate>
        <ItemTemplate>
            <li>
                <h2>
                    <span>
                        <%# Eval("title")%></span></h2>
                <div>
                    <img src='<%# Eval("img","../1/img/{0}") %>' alt='<%# Eval("test")%>' />
                </div>
            </li>
        </ItemTemplate>
        <FooterTemplate>
            </ol>
            <noscript>
                <p>
                    Please enable JavaScript to get the full experience.</p>
            </noscript>
            </div></FooterTemplate>
    </asp:Repeater>
    <hr />
    <script src="js/jquery.min.js"></script>
    <script src="js/liteaccordion.jquery.js"></script>
    <script>
        // liteAccordion demos
        $('#one').liteAccordion({
            onActivate: function () {
                this.find('figcaption').fadeOut();
            },
            slideCallback: function () {
                this.find('figcaption').fadeIn();
            },
            autoPlay: true,
            pauseOnHover: true,
            theme: 'dark',
            rounded: true,
            enumerateSlides: true
        }).find('figcaption:first').show();
        $('#two').liteAccordion();
        $('#three').liteAccordion({ theme: 'dark', containerWidth: 600, containerHeight: 200, slideSpeed: 600, firstSlide: 2 });
    </script>
    </form>
</body>
</html>

----------


## fakhravari

'<%# Eval("img","../1/img/{0}") %>'
برسی کن ببین درسته؟
.. یعنی یک پوشه قبل

----------


## Roya Rayane

یه سایتی رو میزارم که یکی از بهترین کنترها و کامل ترین کنترهای حرفه ای رو به شکل آماده گذاشته...و با کد و رایگان . واسه ای اس پی. که اسلایدر هم داره خیلی کاربردی و جالب. نمی دونم کیا خبر دارن
اگه خوشت اومد لایک یادت نره.
از این سایت می تونی دانلود کنید.
http://www.obout.com/

----------


## fakhravari

> یه سایتی رو میزارم که یکی از بهترین کنترها و کامل ترین کنترهای حرفه ای رو به شکل آماده گذاشته...و با کد و رایگان . واسه ای اس پی. که اسلایدر هم داره خیلی کاربردی و جالب. نمی دونم کیا خبر دارن
> اگه خوشت اومد لایک یادت نره.
> از این سایت می تونی دانلود کنید.
> http://www.obout.com/


کامپوننت و trial است

----------


## fakhravari

یک سری اسلاید شو که امکاناتش با دایره مشخص کردم.
برای دانلود روی اسلاید کلیک کنید. :بامزه:

----------


## sepide_68_91

> '<%# Eval("img","../1/img/{0}") %>'
> برسی کن ببین درسته؟
> .. یعنی یک پوشه قبل


 سلام
منم مشکلم همینه یعنی چی باید چکار کنند؟

----------


## fakhravari

> سلام
> منم مشکلم همینه یعنی چی باید چکار کنند؟


 شما وقتی دیتابیس وصل کردید فقط میمونه تنظیمات ادرس عکس که از چه پوشه ای عکس ها لود بشن

----------


## skmr_ae

> شما وقتی دیتابیس وصل کردید فقط میمونه تنظیمات ادرس عکس که از چه پوشه ای عکس ها لود بشن


سلام
اسم پوشه عکس رو به img تغیر دادم بازم نشد...

----------


## saeid6366

سلام آقای فخر آوری. ممنون از این تاپیک پربارتون. من از اسلایدشو مربوط به فیلم  (پست 16) استفاده کردم ولی در صفحه عکس زیر نمایش داده میشه مشکل از چیه؟ من فایل های مربوطه رو توی پروژم کپی کردم و بانک اطلاعاتی رو هم طراحی کردم اینم کدش:<script src="jwplayer.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
    <div id="container">Loading the player ...</div>
<asp:Repeater ID="Repeater1" runat="server" DataSourceID="SqlDataSource2">
<ItemTemplate>
<p>
<embed src='player.swf'
 height='200' width='400' allowscriptaccess='always' 
 allowfullscreen='true'
flashvars="&controlbar=over&file=<%# Eval("FilePath") %>&plugins=viral-2d"/>
</p>
</ItemTemplate>
</asp:Repeater>  
<asp:SqlDataSource ID="SqlDataSource2" runat="server" 
       ConnectionString="<%$ ConnectionStrings:LocalSqlServer1 %>"        
        SelectCommand="SELECT * FROM Video order by id desc">
       </asp:SqlDataSource>  
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## mohammad kafiyan

احتمالا پلاگین مربوط به پخش فیل های فلش نصب نیست بر روی مرورگر تون flash player

----------


## saeid6366

ممنون ازتون. اسلایدشو دیگری برای نمایش ویدئو میشناسید که بهتر باشه و نیازی به نصب پلاگین نداشته باشه؟

----------


## fakhravari

دقیقا نمیدونم.
اکثر سایتها دیدم که باید با فلش پلیر کارکننند.

----------


## mohsen22

> سلام
> اسم پوشه عکس رو به img تغیر دادم بازم نشد...


سلام . ضمن تشکر دیتابیس  همراه فایل ضمیمه نبود ؟؟ چه باید کرد ؟
مرسی

----------


## saeid6366

> دقیقا نمیدونم.
> اکثر سایتها دیدم که باید با فلش پلیر کارکننند.


مثلا سایتهایی مثل آپارات با چی کار می کنند که نیازی به نصب پلاگین نداره؟
یه سوال دیگه اینکه برای اینکه علاوه بر فرمت mp4  بتونم مثلا avi رو هم ساپورت کنم چیکار باید بکنم؟

----------


## ghamgin

> '<%# Eval("img","../1/img/{0}") %>'
> برسی کن ببین درسته؟
> .. یعنی یک پوشه قبل


سلام
جناب فخراوری
منم همین مشکل رو دارم
اسم پوشه ام رو به img تغییر دادم نشد
خواهش می کنم کمک کنید

----------


## amin750

از wowslider استفاده کنین راحتو بی دردسر
سایت

----------


## ghamgin

> سلام
> جناب فخراوری
> منم همین مشکل رو دارم
> اسم پوشه ام رو به img تغییر دادم نشد
> خواهش می کنم کمک کنید


اقای فخر اوری راهنمایی نمی کنید؟
ممنون

----------


## ghamgin

> سلام
> جناب فخراوری
> منم همین مشکل رو دارم
> اسم پوشه ام رو به img تغییر دادم نشد
> خواهش می کنم کمک کنید


اقای فخر اوری راهنمایی نمی کنید؟
ممنون

----------


## fakhravari

> اقای فخر اوری راهنمایی نمی کنید؟
> ممنون


سمپل ها سادن.
یک نمونه درست کن ببینم چی میکنی.

----------


## ghamgin

> سمپل ها سادن.
> یک نمونه درست کن ببینم چی میکنی.


ممنون
من همه روش های کاربر با نام skmr_ae رو رفتم

----------


## saeid6366

با سلام دنبال یک اسلاید شو می گردم که متن هم در کنار عکس باشه برای نمایش مهم ترین اخبار می خوام

----------


## fakhravari

> سلام آقای فخر آوری. ممنون از این تاپیک پربارتون. من از اسلایدشو مربوط به فیلم  (پست 16) استفاده کردم ولی در صفحه عکس زیر نمایش داده میشه مشکل از چیه؟ من فایل های مربوطه رو توی پروژم کپی کردم و بانک اطلاعاتی رو هم طراحی کردم اینم کدش:<script src="jwplayer.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
>     <div id="container">Loading the player ...</div>
> <asp:Repeater ID="Repeater1" runat="server" DataSourceID="SqlDataSource2">
> <ItemTemplate>
> <p>
> <embed src='player.swf'
>  height='200' width='400' allowscriptaccess='always' 
>  allowfullscreen='true'
> flashvars="&controlbar=over&file=<%# Eval("FilePath") %>&plugins=viral-2d"/>
> ...


مشکل از فلش پلیر مرورگر است

----------


## fakhravari

> ممنون
> من همه روش های کاربر با نام skmr_ae رو رفتم


شماره اسلاید بگین برسی کنم سمپل جدید بزارم

----------


## ghamgin

> شماره اسلاید بگین برسی کنم سمپل جدید بزارم


ممنونم
اسلاید شماره 17
یعنی موقع دانلود میزنه 17
(اونی که چند تا باکس عمودی کنار هم هست کشویی عوض میشه

----------


## fakhravari

سمپل شماره 17

----------


## ghamgin

ممنونم شد
 :تشویق:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## sg.programmer

> یک سری اسلاید شو که امکاناتش با دایره مشخص کردم.
> برای دانلود روی اسلاید کلیک کنید.


سلام
مشکل در عکس با سایز کوچک تر
من از این اسلاید شوی استفاده میکنم زمانی که عکسهام در سایز کوچیک باشن بصورت کوچیک نمایش میدن - چطوری میتونم در برنامه تغییر ایجاد کنم که اگر عکسها کوچک هم بود بصورت اندازه اصلی عکس که در برنامه نشون داده شده نمایش بده

----------


## fakhravari

> سلام
> مشکل در عکس با سایز کوچک تر
> من از این اسلاید شوی استفاده میکنم زمانی که عکسهام در سایز کوچیک باشن بصورت کوچیک نمایش میدن - چطوری میتونم در برنامه تغییر ایجاد کنم که اگر عکسها کوچک هم بود بصورت اندازه اصلی عکس که در برنامه نشون داده شده نمایش بده


 فکر نکنم به صورت دیفالت خود ابعاد بشه بزرگش کرد.
برای کوچک کردن این اسلاید شوها باید تنظیمات دستکاری کنید که سخت است

----------


## sg.programmer

> فکر نکنم به صورت دیفالت خود ابعاد بشه بزرگش کرد.
> برای کوچک کردن این اسلاید شوها باید تنظیمات دستکاری کنید که سخت است


 همون بصورت دیفالت نمیخوام - میخوام از خود کدهاش جوری بشه که هر عکس با هر سایزی که باشه به سایز اصلی  که نشون داده شده تغییر کنه

----------


## fakhravari

> همون بصورت دیفالت نمیخوام - میخوام از خود کدهاش جوری بشه که هر عکس با هر سایزی که باشه به سایز اصلی  که نشون داده شده تغییر کنه


سخت به نظر میرسه اما اگه css , js خوب باشه میتونی راش بندازی

----------


## maryam vadikheil

سلام میشه جواب منو کامل بدید؟؟

من واسه طراحی سایت خبری میخوام تو صفحه اصلی ی اسلاید شو بزارم که عکسارو نمایش بده واسم 

از اسلایدشو های شما خیلی خوشم امده

فقط سوال من اینه که عکسایی که میخوام و باید کجا قرار بدم؟؟؟ مثلا اخبار خیلی باید به روز باشه من باید عکسامو کجا قرار بدم؟؟؟

راجع فایلهای css هم سوال دارم 

به نظرتون بخوام کامل روندو متوجه بشم چه مطلبی بخونم کفایت میکنم 

ممنون

----------


## fakhravari

با سلام
دستور sql مثلا select top 5  شما همیشه 5 رکورد میخونید حالا به صورت نزولی .
برای استفاده از این اسلاید شو ها فقط باید ادرس عکش وارد کنید.
فیلد شما در دیتابیس فقط اسم عکس باشد.
css و js ها هم ثابت هستند زیاد نمیتونید دستکاریشون کنید.
اگر این اسلاید شو ها قالب سایت بهم زد از ifram استفاده کنید.

----------


## pedramb66

سلام.
من از اسلاید شو پست 11 استفاده میکنم.آدرس عکس هام تو دیتابیس به صورت  slide/naturehd32-00124.jpg/~ هست.کد خوندن از دیتابیس هم <img class="pic"  src='<%# Eval("pic","slide/{0}").Substring(10, Eval("pic").ToString().Length - 2) %>'هست.
چند صفحه تو یک فولدر دارم.چه طور میتونم بگم که یه فولدر بره عقب.یعنی از روت سایت آدرس شروع بشه؟ممنون.

----------


## aspismylove

> سلام.
> من از اسلاید شو پست 11 استفاده میکنم.آدرس عکس هام تو دیتابیس به صورت  slide/naturehd32-00124.jpg/~ هست.کد خوندن از دیتابیس هم <img class="pic"  src='<%# Eval("pic","imgproj/{0}").Substring(10, Eval("pic").ToString().Length - 2) %>'هست.
> چند صفحه تو یک فولدر دارم.چه طور میتونم بگم که یه فولدر بره عقب.یعنی از روت سایت آدرس شروع بشه؟ممنون.


دوست عزیز شما برای برگشت به چند پوشه عقبتر میتونید از این دستور استفاده کنید :

background-image:url('../../images/bg.png'); 

برای مثال کد بالا که من نوشتم یعنی اینکه : دو تا پوشه برگرد به عقد و بعد برو توی پوشه images و فلان عکس و انتخاب کن ...
هر ../ یعنی یک پوشه برگرد به عقب ...

----------


## kafinetetaha

با سلام من میخوام از این اسلایدر استفاده کنم هرکاری میکنم با راهنمایی های شما نمیشه
http://www.copterlabs.com/demo/contentslider/
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## fakhravari

> با سلام من میخوام از این اسلایدر استفاده کنم هرکاری میکنم با راهنمایی های شما نمیشه
> http://www.copterlabs.com/demo/contentslider/
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید


 فایل اجرایش ضمیمه کنید.

----------


## kafinetetaha

با سلام این لینک دانلود این اسلایدره
http://www.htmldrive.net/items/download/316

----------


## fakhravari

> با سلام این لینک دانلود این اسلایدره
> http://www.htmldrive.net/items/download/316


برای دریافت روی عکس کلیک کنید
[IMG]http://mohamad-hoosein.persiangig.com/asp/S_Show/28.png[/IMG]

----------


## saba106

سلام من از اسلاید شماره 27 دومین اسلاید شما استفاده کردم. عکسا رو میاره دکمه عقب جلوشم کار میکنه ولی خود عکس کنترل عقب و جلو رو نمیاره آدرس عکس رو هم چندین بار چک کردم درست بوده. مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## korosh00

من اسلایدر پست اول دومی را دانلود کردم و به دیتابیس متصل کردم در لوکال خوب کار میکنه ولی وقتی درهاست می گذارم چیزی نمیاد یعنی عکس ها رو نمایش نمیده . ارور هم نمیده . دیتابیس هم اکسس است و هیچ مشکلی در باب اتصال و آدرس تصاویر ندارم  دیتابیس اکسس گذاشتم. فقط نمایش داده نمیشه . با سه تا مرور گر هم امتحان کردم نشد . در لوکال با مرورگرهای کروم غیره کار می کنه . 
رفتم فقط یک صفحه درست کردم اسلایدر را داخلش گذاشتم بعد برم هاست کار کرد.
پس چرا این اسلایدر را در سایتم می گذارم در هاست می برم کار نمیکنه .... کدهای جاوا تداخل ایجاد کرده .... اگر بله پس لوکال چرا کار می کنه ؟

جواب را یافتم کدهای جاوا چندتا بود بی استفاده پاک کردم از اسلایدر قبلی بودند .
فایل جاوا را هم بردم در یک فولدر آدرسش را عوض کردم درست شد .
ممنون

----------


## setareh2013

> با سلام
> دیدم خیلی دوستان دارن دنبال اسلاید شو میگردند  منم تا جایی که *بلدم* چنتا اسلاید گیر اوردم و دستکاریشون کردم و گذاشتم برای *شما دوستان* 
> یه پروژه ساده درست کنید و *Database_Config*  در آن بگذارید > دیتابیس و فایل کنفیگ.
> خوشحال میشم دوستان این تاپیک رو به عنوان تاپیک *اسلاید شو* در نظر بگیرند و اسلاید شو ها رو به این تاپیک بیارن که هم صرفه  جویی بشه در تعداد پستها
> http://mohamad-hoosein.persiangig.co...ase_Config.rar
> _________
> http://fakhravary.blogfa.com
> _________
>  
> ...


 سلام 
من اسلاید دوم رو دانلود کردم . یه سوالی داشتم . یه نوار مشکی رنگ شفاف پایین هر عکس هست که با لود هر عکس این نوار بالا میاد و پایین میره . چه کار کنم که این نوار ثابت بمونه و مخفی نشه .
با تشکر

----------


## alimirzaei1993

سلام به همه ی اساتید محترم ...... 
دوستان این نوشته ی متحرک new3  راستچین شده نیس .... 
هز کلری  هم میکنم نمیشه ....
نمیشه کاریش کرد ؟؟؟

----------


## larkshah

جناب آقا ي فخرآوري 
من پوشه 6 رو گرفتم اما بهم ارور ميده ميگه تو وب كانفيگ قسمت كامپايل تارگت فرم ورك اضافه كني .
اضافه مي كنم ميگه برش دار.
من با ويژوال استاديو 2010 و فرم ورك 4 كار ميكنم
لطفا راهنمايي كنيد.
 :خیلی عصبانی:  :ناراحت:

----------


## fakhravari

در کل نیازی به کنفیگ نیست.
اسلاید دانلود کنید فرم باز کنید.
دیتاسورس را به هر جلولی که دارید وصب کنید.
فقط نام ادرس عکسا توجه کنید.

----------


## alimirzaei1993

جناب fakhravari  این نوشته متحرک news 3 راست چین نمیشه میشه راست چین شدشو در اختیار بچه ها قرار بدین ؟؟

----------


## okpnz1

سلام آقای فخرآوری من از اولین اسلاید که در تاپیک شماره 1 گذاشتین استفاده کردم ولی هر چی در فایل js می خوام سرعت اسلاید هارو کم کنم فرقی نمی کنه

$.fn.nivoSlider.defaults = {
        effect: 'random',
        slices: 15,
        animSpeed: 1000,
        pauseTime: 10000,
        startSlide: 0,
        directionNav: true,
        directionNavHide: true,
        controlNav: true,
        controlNavThumbs: false,
        controlNavThumbsFromRel: false,
        controlNavThumbsSearch: '.jpg',
        controlNavThumbsReplace: '_thumb.jpg',
        keyboardNav: true,
        pauseOnHover: true,
        manualAdvance: false,
        captionOpacity: 0.8,
        beforeChange: function(){},
        afterChange: function(){},
        slideshowEnd: function(){},
        lastSlide: function(){},
        afterLoad: function(){}
    };

----------


## masii73

سلام من دانلود کردم وقتی اجرا میکنم error دیتابیس میده باید دیتابیس ایجاد کنم؟؟؟
چجوی به دیتا بیس اتصال بدم؟؟؟

----------


## saba106

برای حل مشکل داخل فایل jquery.peelback.js رو به صورت زیر تغییر بدید:
 (function($) {
  $.Peelback = function(el, settings) {
    
    //Caching
    var base = this;
    base.$el = $(el);
    base.el = el;
    base.$el.data("Peelback", base);
    
    //Main stuff    
    base.init = function() {
      
      //Vars
      var peelHTML, peelImage, peelMask, smallSize, bigSize, smallMaskSize, bigMaskSize;
      
      //Defaults, meet Settings
      base.settings = $.extend({},$.Peelback.defaultSettings, settings);      
      
      //If ad image is missing, stop the show            
      if (typeof(base.settings.adImage) !== 'string' || base.settings.adImage === '') {
        if ( base.settings.debug === true) {
          console.log('Ad image missing');
        }
        return;
      }
      
      //If peel image is missing, stop the show            
      if (typeof(base.settings.peelImage) !== 'string' || base.settings.peelImage === '') {
        if ( base.settings.debug === true) {
          console.log('Peel effect image missing');              
        }
        return;
      }
      
      //If click URL is missing, stop the show            
      if (typeof(base.settings.clickURL) !== 'string' || base.settings.clickURL === '') {
        if ( base.settings.debug === true) {
          console.log('Click URL missing');              
        }
        return;
      }
      
      //Convenience vars and set mask size
      smallSize = base.settings.smallSize + 'px';
      bigSize = base.settings.bigSize + 'px';
      smallMaskSize = (base.settings.smallSize - 3) + 'px';
      bigMaskSize = Math.floor((base.settings.bigSize * 0.96)) + 'px';
      
      //Assemble
      peelHTML = $('<div id="peelback"><a href="' + base.settings.clickURL + '" target="_blank"><img src="' + base.settings.peelImage +'" alt="" border="0" /></a><div></div></div>');
      peelImage = peelHTML.find('img');
      peelMask = peelHTML.find('div');
          
      $(peelImage).css({
        'width': '0',
        'height': '0',
        'z-index': '99',
        'position': 'absolute',
        'right': '0',
        'top': '0',
        '-ms-interpolation-mode': 'bicubic'
      });
    
      $(peelMask).css({
        'width': '0',
        'height': '0',
        'overflow': 'hidden',
        'position': 'absolute',
        'right': '0',
        'top': '0',
        'z-index': '98',
        'background': 'url(' + base.settings.adImage + ') no-repeat right top'
      });
      
      //Insert
      base.$el.prepend(peelHTML);
      
      //Auto animate option      
      if (base.settings.autoAnimate === false) {
        $(peelImage).css({ 'width' : smallSize, 'height' : smallSize });
        $(peelMask).css({ 'width' : smallMaskSize, 'height' : smallMaskSize });
      } else {
        $(peelImage).delay(500).animate({
          width: smallSize, 
          height: smallSize
        }, 500);
          
        $(peelMask).delay(500).animate({
          width: smallMaskSize, 
          height: smallMaskSize
        }, 500); 
      }      
      
      //Hover behavior
      peelHTML.hover(
        
        //Mouseover
        function() {      
          $(peelImage).stop().animate({
            width: bigSize, 
            height: bigSize
          }, 500);
          
          $(peelMask).stop().animate({
            width: bigMaskSize, 
            height: bigMaskSize
          }, 500);
            
          //If GA tracking enabled
          if (base.settings.gaTrack === true) {    
            if (typeof(_gaq) != 'undefined') {
              _gaq.push(['_trackEvent', 'Ad_Interaction', 'Peelback', base.settings.gaLabel]);
            } else {
              if (base.settings.debug === true) {
                console.log('Google Analytics _gaq object undefined');
              }
            }  
         }   
        },
        
        //Mouseout
        function() {
          $(peelImage).stop().animate({
            width: smallSize,
            height: smallSize
          }, 400);
          
          $(peelMask).stop().animate({
            width: smallMaskSize,
            height: smallMaskSize
          }, 400);
        }
      
      );
          
    };
        
    // Run initializer
    base.init();
  };
    
  $.Peelback.defaultSettings = {
    adImage     : null,
    peelImage   : null,
    clickURL    : null,
    smallSize   : 58,
    bigSize     : 510,
    gaTrack     : false,
    gaLabel     : 'default',
    autoAnimate : true,
    debug       : false
  };
  
  $.fn.peelback = function(settings) {
    return this.each(function() {
      (new $.Peelback(this, settings));
    });
  };
    
})(jQuery);

----------


## saba106

> این هم عکس
> 
> ضمیمه 93936
> 
> فکر کنم مشکل از منو باشه میشه خودتون منو و این اسلاید شو رو دریه پروژه امتحان کنید من هرچی دست کاری کردم اتفاقی نیافتاد شما استادتر هستید اگر زحمتشو بکشید ممنون میشم.




برای حل مشکل داخل فایل jquery.peelback.js رو به صورت زیر تغییر بدید:
 (function($) {
$.Peelback = function(el, settings) {

//Caching
var base = this;
base.$el = $(el);
base.el = el;
base.$el.data("Peelback", base);

//Main stuff 
base.init = function() {

//Vars
var peelHTML, peelImage, peelMask, smallSize, bigSize, smallMaskSize, bigMaskSize;

//Defaults, meet Settings
base.settings = $.extend({},$.Peelback.defaultSettings, settings); 

//If ad image is missing, stop the show 
if (typeof(base.settings.adImage) !== 'string' || base.settings.adImage === '') {
if ( base.settings.debug === true) {
console.log('Ad image missing');
}
return;
}

//If peel image is missing, stop the show 
if (typeof(base.settings.peelImage) !== 'string' || base.settings.peelImage === '') {
if ( base.settings.debug === true) {
console.log('Peel effect image missing'); 
}
return;
}

//If click URL is missing, stop the show 
if (typeof(base.settings.clickURL) !== 'string' || base.settings.clickURL === '') {
if ( base.settings.debug === true) {
console.log('Click URL missing'); 
}
return;
}

//Convenience vars and set mask size
smallSize = base.settings.smallSize + 'px';
bigSize = base.settings.bigSize + 'px';
smallMaskSize = (base.settings.smallSize - 3) + 'px';
bigMaskSize = Math.floor((base.settings.bigSize * 0.96)) + 'px';

//Assemble
peelHTML = $('<div id="peelback"><a href="' + base.settings.clickURL + '" target="_blank"><img src="' + base.settings.peelImage +'" alt="" border="0" /></a><div></div></div>');
peelImage = peelHTML.find('img');
peelMask = peelHTML.find('div');

$(peelImage).css({
'width': '0',
'height': '0',
'z-index': '99',
'position': 'absolute',
'right': '0',
'top': '0',
'-ms-interpolation-mode': 'bicubic'
});

$(peelMask).css({
'width': '0',
'height': '0',
'overflow': 'hidden',
'position': 'absolute',
'right': '0',
'top': '0',
'z-index': '98',
'background': 'url(' + base.settings.adImage + ') no-repeat right top'
});

//Insert
base.$el.prepend(peelHTML);

//Auto animate option 
if (base.settings.autoAnimate === false) {
$(peelImage).css({ 'width' : smallSize, 'height' : smallSize });
$(peelMask).css({ 'width' : smallMaskSize, 'height' : smallMaskSize });
} else {
$(peelImage).delay(500).animate({
width: smallSize, 
height: smallSize
}, 500);

$(peelMask).delay(500).animate({
width: smallMaskSize, 
height: smallMaskSize
}, 500); 
} 

//Hover behavior
peelHTML.hover(

//Mouseover
function() { 
$(peelImage).stop().animate({
width: bigSize, 
height: bigSize
}, 500);

$(peelMask).stop().animate({
width: bigMaskSize, 
height: bigMaskSize
}, 500);

//If GA tracking enabled
if (base.settings.gaTrack === true) { 
if (typeof(_gaq) != 'undefined') {
_gaq.push(['_trackEvent', 'Ad_Interaction', 'Peelback', base.settings.gaLabel]);
} else {
if (base.settings.debug === true) {
console.log('Google Analytics _gaq object undefined');
}
} 
} 
},

//Mouseout
function() {
$(peelImage).stop().animate({
width: smallSize,
height: smallSize
}, 400);

$(peelMask).stop().animate({
width: smallMaskSize,
height: smallMaskSize
}, 400);
}

);

};

// Run initializer
base.init();
};

$.Peelback.defaultSettings = {
adImage : null,
peelImage : null,
clickURL : null,
smallSize : 58,
bigSize : 510,
gaTrack : false,
gaLabel : 'default',
autoAnimate : true,
debug : false
};

$.fn.peelback = function(settings) {
return this.each(function() {
(new $.Peelback(this, settings));
});
};

})(jQuery);

----------


## SARYSARA

سلام میشه بگید چه طور می تونم سایز ان را تغییر بدم و برام به تور کامل توضیح بدید که چه طور در پروژه ام کار کنم 
ممنون میشم

----------


## SARYSARA

سلام من در سایتم یه منو دارم که زیر منو داره .وزیر منوم میره زیر نوشته هام و اسلاید شوم یه پیشنهاد میشه بهم بدید چیکارکنم ممنون میشم.

----------


## maryamsaedi91

سلام دوستان من از این اسلاید شو استفاده کردم و مشکلی نداره فقط بصورت خودکار تغییر نمیکنه حتما باید روی دکمه های بعدی و قبلی کلیک بشه.

----------


## messi13

سلام
دیدم چندین دوست دیگه هم درخواست دادن.
ای کاش دوست استارتر تاپیک یک اسلاید شو رو گام به گام بطور مصور توضیح میدادن.
از جمله اتصال به دیتابیس و...
من میخواستم ده آخر مطلب سایت خبری رو بیارم تو اسلایدر و با کلیک بر روی هر عکس اسلایدر اون مطلب باز بشه.البته خوندن این مطالب بطور خودکار انجام بشه ونیاز به تنظیم دستی ولینک دادن دستی نباشه.
آیا این اسلاید ها همچین امکانی رو دارند.با وردپرس اسلاید ساختم به راحتی این مواردی که گفتم رو انجام میده.
اگه کسی از دوستان تجربه کرده به طور واضح یک اسلاید رو توضیح بدن تا دیگر دوستانی که مثه من مشکل دارن کمتر بیان سئوال بپرسن.یکبار برای همیشه!
تشکر

----------


## fakhravari

شما یک مورد دانلود کنید.
فقط select بدینش و جای مقادیر من فیلد های خودتون بدین

----------


## messi13

> شما یک مورد دانلود کنید.
> فقط select بدینش و جای مقادیر من فیلد های خودتون بدین


جای بسی خوشحالیه که شما هستید.
من همون اسلایدر اولی رو دانلود کردم الان خطای دیتابیس میده.
البته بعدش دیتابس خودم رو بایند کردم اما عکسها رو نشون نمیده.
با دو تا اسلایدر هم چک کردم نشد.
ادرس عکسها هم تو خود پوشه(اصلی) روته به اسم News_image تو خود بانک هم فیلدش همون img

----------


## messi13

فدای شما مهندس اون مشکل عکسها رو حل کردم
حالا یک مشکل دیگه دارم
میخواستم آخرین مطالب سایتم رو بصورت متحرک بالای سایت قرار بدم
مثه سایت فارس نیوز http://www.farsnews.com/
میدونم جاش اینجا نیست ولی اموزش درست وحسابی هم ندیدم.ممنون میشم راهنمائی کنید.

----------


## fakhravari

اینا همه پلاگین
news plagin jquery سرچ کنی زیاده

----------


## z.rezaie

> کافیه فایل های Js رو به پروژتون به همون ترتیبی که تو sample هست اضافه کنید ، CSS رو هم همچنین.
> بعد قسمت Html رو کپی کنید،حالا با توجه به قالبتون سایز هارو تو CSS و گاهی هم تو جاوا اسکریپت تغییر بدید.
> جزئی تر کمک خواستین در خدمت هستم ، البته تو یک تاپیک جدید.



سلام من فایل هارو به برنامه اضافه کردم اما چیزی نشون نمیده ینی دقیقا نمیدونم اون عکسا قراره چ جوری استفاده بشه اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## rezasheshbolooki

> سلام من فایل هارو به برنامه اضافه کردم اما چیزی نشون نمیده ینی دقیقا نمیدونم اون عکسا قراره چ جوری استفاده بشه اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید


شما اول باید دیتابیس رو تنظیم کنین. اون مقادی که بعد از Eval هستن و به رنگ قرمز هستن رو اسم ستون های جدول بذارید. قبل از این ها هم باید Sqlsource  رو بر روی ریپیتر تنظیم کنین.
اگر متوجه نشدید بگید نمونه کد براتون بذارم.

----------


## rezasheshbolooki

> برای دریافت روی عکس کلیک کنید


سلام. من این رو گذاشتم اما نمیدونم چجوری بهش برای عوض شدن زمان بدم. ممنون میشم بگید کجا کد رو وارد کنم. ممنون

----------

